# Eigene Clan Website



## Betagurke (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

da unser Clan im Moment nur eine Freepage bei Jimdo hat, wollen wir auf eine "richtige" Website umsteigen. Das heißt mit .de-Domain und richtigem Webspace. 
Doch leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie sowas geht. 

Ich habe ein paar Fragen: 

1) Muss ich .de-Domain extra bzw. getrennt vom Webspace kaufen bzw. mieten? 
2) Gibt es kostenlose Templates? 
3) Wie viel Speicher sollte so eine Clan-Website haben? 
4) Ist es möglich ein kleines Forum auf der Website einzubinden? (vBulletin) 
5) Welcher Hoster ist eurer Meinung nach am Besten? 

Ist es schwierig so eine Website zu erstellen? FreaksneverDie - Neuigkeiten - Template by www.gamer-designs.de

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## hBGl (24. Mai 2012)

Betagurke schrieb:


> 1) Muss ich .de-Domain extra bzw. getrennt vom Webspace kaufen bzw. mieten?



Bei manchen Angeboten ist die Domain dabei.

---



Betagurke schrieb:


> 2) Gibt es kostenlose Templates?



Sicherlich gibt es die. Befrag am besten mal die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl.
Ganz gut finde ich dieses Template: template

---



Betagurke schrieb:


> 3) Wie viel Speicher sollte so eine Clan-Website haben?



Kommt drauf an was du hochladen willst . Der Code und die BIlder an sich werden wohl ein paar Megabyte haben.

---



Betagurke schrieb:


> 4) Ist es möglich ein kleines Forum auf der Website einzubinden? (vBulletin)



Es ist möglich. Alle guten Webhoster bieten PHP und Datenbank.



> _vBulletin ist einfach zu benutzen und zu verwalten. Sie  benötigen keine Vorkenntnisse in PHP, MySQL oder andere  Programmierkenntnisse. Alle Einstellungen sind im  Administrator-Kontrollzentrum vorzunehmen.__
> 
> Wenn Sie Fragen haben, helfen wir Ihnen natürlich gerne in unserem  Support-Forum._


vBulletin, die starke Community Software

---



Betagurke schrieb:


> 5) Welcher Hoster ist eurer Meinung nach am Besten?



Du kannst dir Hosting, Online-Speicher, Webshop & Server - STRATO mal anschauen. Ich kenn mich da nicht so super aus.

---



Betagurke schrieb:


> Ist es schwierig so eine Website zu erstellen? FreaksneverDie - Neuigkeiten - Template by www.gamer-designs.de



Für einen Einsteiger ist das schon relativ schwer. Die Seite hat auch wie ich finde übermäßig viel Schnickschnack was man nicht wirklich braucht.
Schau doch mal hier rein: SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)


----------



## Betagurke (24. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MaNT1S (24. Mai 2012)

oder bei 1und1.... sind zwar nicht die besten ... ABER!: das is doch dieser Hompagebuilder mit bei? oder nicht? ^^


----------



## twentythree (24. Mai 2012)

Also, da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten, das anzugehen.
Die für dich richtige Lösung:

Ein CMS für Clans zu nehmen.
Das heißt: Da ist die Programmierung sozusagen fertig, und du kannst ganz normal deine News schreiben, deine Matches eintragen, usw.
Clan CMS gibts glaub ich wie Sand am Meer (z.B. clansphere).

Je nachdem, welches CMS du nimmst, gibts dafür fertige Templates (mehr oder weniger).
Man kann auch welche selbst erstellen, aber dazu brauchst du Programmierkenntnisse.

Du kannst also nicht ein CMS mit irgendeinem wahllosen Template kombinieren.

Wenn du jetzt als Beispiel clansphere als CMS nimmst,
benötigst du dazu ein clansphere Template.

Das musst du dann kombinieren (Anleitungen gibts sicher auf den CMS Seiten).

Für alles, was dies überschreitet,
und alle Anpassungen, benötigst du zumindest Kenntnisse in CMS Verwaltung und HTML/CSS.
Also da musst dann jemanden fragen (Programmierer wie mich ).


Ciao


P.S.
Den Tipp "Schau doch mal hier rein: SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)" von hBGl kannst knicken,
weil da wirst lange lesen/lernen müssen, um das hinzukriegen


----------



## Betagurke (24. Mai 2012)

Mit HTML kenne ich mich ein bisschen aus. Kann halt Standart-Website schreiben, aber halt ziemlich hässlich. Danke für eure Hilfe. 

@twentythree: Falls ich Fragen hab, wende ich mich an dich, okey?


----------



## hBGl (25. Mai 2012)

twentythree schrieb:


> P.S.
> Den Tipp "Schau doch mal hier rein: SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)" von hBGl kannst knicken,
> weil da wirst lange lesen/lernen müssen, um das hinzukriegen


 
Ja als Tipp war das wirklich blöd von mir. Nun gut, um das richtig zu stellen:

- Wenn du selbst nichts programmieren willst kannst du den Link wirklich knicken.
- Wenn du allerdings Lust hast selbst etwas zu schreiben kannst du dich ja trotzdem mal einlesen in HTML und CSS, es gibt sehr viele Seiten dazu.

Ich weiß nicht wie deine Anforderungen an die Seite sind und wie groß das ganze werden soll.  Webprogrammierung ist ein Lernprozess (eigentlich jede Programmierung) und du fügst einfach immer neue Werkzeuge in dein Arsenal hinzu. Am Anfang schreibt man nur statische und einfache Seiten. Das heißt nicht, dass die schlecht aussehen müssen.

Auf jeden Fall musst du nicht sooo lange lernen um eine bessere Seite als diese hier zu machen: FreaksneverDie - Neuigkeiten - Template by www.gamer-designs.de
Ich finde die Seite nicht gut, die ist ja noch im Aufbau.

Ich bin sicher, dass dir Leute hier dabei auch helfen würden, egal ob du jetzt selbst was machst oder CMS mit Template verwendest.


----------



## twentythree (25. Mai 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass dir Leute hier dabei auch helfen würden, egal ob du jetzt selbst was machst oder CMS mit Template verwendest.


 
*Exakt!* 
Lass es uns dann einfach wissen


----------



## Betagurke (25. Mai 2012)

Danke. Ich würde gerne selbst programmieren. Aber vorerst will ich einfach nur eine "ordentliche" Website. (Ihr könnt euch ja mal die jetzige anschauen und sagen, wie ihr es findet) 
Leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit das zu lernen und es dann noch zu schreiben, deswegen will ich es *vorerst* anders lösen. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

